# Instagram??



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie has one. Her instagram is Cookiethedog12.  She doesn't post as often as she used to. My daughter started it for her.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

I will check it out. Callie has her own callie0919...
Cookie is so cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I do! @kathanley. Be prepared for lots of photos of Sydney and food I make.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Sydney's Mom said:


> I do! @kathanley. Be prepared for lots of photos of Sydney and food I make.


Done! Sydney is beautiful! Check out callie callie0919

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max-n-Nick (May 23, 2013)

i have one its my personal one but it seems that i only take pictures of max hehe its nickwoodrum


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

I tried it for like 15 seconds but then got bored.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

We do! My name on there is JAMMINJAYY ... its full of Joey!


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

I do  my screenname is olivia_marigold 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Love having a place to put callies pictures as she grows! 
Feel free to follow callie at callie0919

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellystars (Jun 23, 2013)

Happy to see so many of you on Instagram! I finally made Rex his own (@goldenboyrex) since he was taking over mine, lol  looking fwd to following you all over there! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

I've been meaning to start one for Dixie but haven't got around to it.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

How to play Instagram please ???


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

love never dies said:


> How to play Instagram please ???


Instagram is a photo sharing/editing app.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Samson is on my Instagram...it's all him lol and a bit of baking. It's fun! My family and friends get a pic of him daily  
E_m_zz


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Max-n-Nick said:


> i have one its my personal one but it seems that i only take pictures of max hehe its nickwoodrum


I seem to have the same problem......


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have one, but have been thinking about getting another for Cooper....since mine seems to be filled all his pictures. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Just made one! Dixie is DixieRed11 - I'm still learning the ropes so there's nothing up yet.


----------



## SadieSunshine (Feb 27, 2014)

Hope it's okay for me to bump this thread. Happy to have a list of Golden Instagrams to check out. Sadie's is @sadiesunshine6  We're just getting started but I'll be keeping it updated.


----------



## GoldenTucker (Jun 27, 2012)

we're on it now too! 
Tucker's is- golden.tucker


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

I just made Woof_woof_kevins_dog

Still working on pics ,we only have a few


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Harley and Charlie are on Instagram! They are pretty active posting a few times per day and we would love to connect with more of our Golden friends over there!

Harley and Charlie Instagram


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

My instagram @anaebrea is all about Thor with the ocasional picture that is not of him. I have considered making up one just for him but for now I think I'll stick with the "shared" set up.


----------



## GoldenTucker (Jun 27, 2012)

Kevin21 said:


> Harley and Charlie are on Instagram! They are pretty active posting a few times per day and we would love to connect with more of our Golden friends over there!
> 
> Harley and Charlie Instagram


tucker added you 

@golden.tucker


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ashleigh said:


> tucker added you
> 
> @golden.tucker


Are those pictures of Tucker taken with your phone? AMAZING SHOTS! Just followed both of you....

Fannin is all over my personal account.... @hockeybelle31


----------



## GoldenTucker (Jun 27, 2012)

hockeybelle31 said:


> Are those pictures of Tucker taken with your phone? AMAZING SHOTS! Just followed both of you....
> 
> Fannin is all over my personal account.... @hockeybelle31



Yes they're all with my iPhone  

Thank you! 

He's an easy model!


----------



## Bolt (May 29, 2014)

Bolt is on it too! @bolt_thegolden


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Staceica814 - Mostly pictures of Bo... but some not of him too


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Im an Instagramer too! Just started this summer. So addictive! 

Feel free to add/us: martinkrys_x


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Henry joined! @sirhenrypup


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Just went through and followed! So happy to connect with so many Golden friends!!!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Just made one for chester add us =)

chesterthegolden1


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lucylulu said:


> I tried it for like 15 seconds but then got bored.


That is kind of my experience too. I half heartedly post dog photos on it , but mainly stay with it bc my nieces love it.


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

The boys don't have their own but they sure do make up a majority of mine (along with my second love of food) 

@r_purush


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Follow me @youniqueboutique_michelle


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Look what I found? http://www.buzzfeed.com/iloveinsta/top-10-golden-retriever-instagram-accounts-1xti8


----------



## moyamuhle (Oct 15, 2015)

Ooooh! These are grrrrrreat! Thanks


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

bundle.of.rundle


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie is @maggiepiddlepads . We try to keep up with posting pictures to both her instagram and her facebook (maggie J piddlepads)


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

@goldensdaisyandchloe


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a newer one: @the_marmalade_experience

It is pictures of all our pets, but mostly Hazel.


----------



## Bolt (May 29, 2014)

Bolt is on Instagram too! bolt_the golden  I love sharing his pictures!


----------

